# iphone 3G stuck on connect to itunes and emergency call screen



## sipoflife (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,

I recently purchased a used iPhone 3G from eBay. It was on O2 previously as per the seller. 

I have tried putting my t-mobile contract and pay-go sims in the iPhone but it only shows me the connect to iTunes screen, or if slide then the emergency call screen.

I tried to follow the instructions to JailBreak it from internet using the following link. http://*******/ 
All the steps were followed carefully and it said successfully jailbroken at the end. But it is still not showing anything other than those two screens.

When connected to itunes, the following message appears : 
"The SIM card inserted in this iPhone does not appear to be supported"

Could someone please help.

Thanks!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We cannot provide assistance in breaching the EULA for any product. Jailbreaking is considered as a violation of user agreement. This thread will now be closed.


----------

